# Living on Earth



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Way cool link!

Earth

Makes me think about a lot of things....what does it make you think about?


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Let's take care of it, it's too beautiful.






Fragile, handle with care...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

"A thousand points of lights" -- Bush Sr.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Two thoughts, always the same thoughts for me!

1. How beautiful our Earth is
2. How tiny Greece is



Thanks nancy I opened this site early this morning and it realy made my day


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

It made me think that China looks underpopulated on that map.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I really like that link. I put it on my web page for my students.
jonesroom.hypermart.net They'll enjoy looking at it too.:roll:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

It made me think about all the places in the world where I have no idea what they eat!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Ok, so I think I spent to much time staring at the big map in the corner of the class during social studies, because the first thing that popped into my head when the picture started downloading and only the top was visible, was wow that's a great shot of the North west territories and the Hudson bay, of course now I'd have to include Nunavit in that area. But also what an amazing shot of the earth and the beauty that so often we take for granted. Thanks Nancy.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Kinda makes ya think . So many new foods to try and so little time . Cool pic.................


----------



## plum (Mar 17, 2001)

that's wonderful. I makes me think how amazing it is that it all looks the same from space but we have so many different ways of doing things when you get right down to it. Not just clothing and buildings and speaking, but take any ingredient: eggs! 

To imagine that everyone down there among the lights has their own view of the world and can only see themselves as ordinary.

Thank you Nancya.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Nancya, that is an incredible picture. It reminded me of how small I am in the midst of it all. It made me think...my life is a flicker of a flame...it made me wonder why God would even notice me...Thank you. It is very humbling.


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Where the heck is the rest of Australia and New Zealand?
It's beautiful. Frightening as well.


----------



## 1538 (Jun 3, 2001)

It's beautiful, but it made me think about light pollution. I miss seeing tons of stars at night, the aurora borealis, the milky way, meteor showers... Doesn't look like there are too many places in the U.S. to escape.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wish they would make nice posters out of this great picture.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Beautifully written, Quenelle. I, too, hope that this is a better year for all of us.

I wanted to add, that leave it to me to find this out months later - but this website has a cool picture each day!

Astronomy Picture of the Day


----------



## april02 (Nov 25, 2001)

---This picture is so amazingly beautiful... it's humbling but at the same time so very inspiring... so much out there to see and do and experience. thank you for this reminder of how much I and many others take for granted all that is around us that we are too busy to see. --april--


----------

